# Kick ass drum samples!!



## Jason (Dec 28, 2006)

http://stevenslatedrums.com/


----------



## skinhead (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice but very short, the metal demo.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool stuff, I like those Pearl kits too.


----------



## smueske (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but fucking 200 dollars for a sample set? I don't see where they are even mapped for common samplers.


----------



## Slate (Jan 2, 2007)

hey guys, let me explain more about the sample disc.

Steven Slate Drums contains 14 different snares, 10 different kicks, and two tom sets. Each multi velocity multi sampled set is tweaked with some of the finest audio gear available, like Neve, API, SSL, and some custom made toys that I've had made. Also, each sample set is printed in three different ambient settings, natural, big room, and dry.

What you basically get is a virtual drum locker of some huge punchy fat sounding drum hits. These are the same hits that I've sold to some of the world's top mixers, chances are you have heard them in mixes on the radio. On top of that, we ARE in the process of mapping them out for a LOT of samplers such as Reason, Halion, Giga, Kontakt, Sample Tank, and more.. and this will be a FREE upgrade to people who buy the wav disc, which is made for use of REPLACEMENT via Drumagog and other replacement plugins. So hopefully after reading the above and hearing the demos (there are new ones posted) at www.stevenslatedrums.com you will understand, that 200 is a bargain for the sounds you'll be getting. Thanks Jason for the referral. 

Last, there is a group buy going on via gearslutz.com that can offer savings of 25%. Find out more at www.stevenslatedrums.com/groupbuy.html and email me at [email protected] if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Ishan (Aug 24, 2007)

He should make an EZX for EzDrummer


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 18, 2007)

$200.00 is not that much $$ for that much quality. I've seen East West Sample sets go for up to $500.00 or even more.

Quality drums are of the highest demand in the studio, & rightfully so, they're the hardest turd to polish if that's all you have. Starting out with quality sounding drums is the platform by which nearly every mix sits upon. Tweaking synths is far more easy than drums samples are.

Well recorded drum samples are my most prized possession in my sample library.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Oct 18, 2007)

They're coming out with a new version 2.0 with cymbals and different sample sets based off "legendary" drum sounds (i.e. metallica's Black Album, Dream Theater...) and they'll be mapped to various drum samplers.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

for the lot of you guys who used programed drums at home..


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

In looking at 2 dif things I happened to notice while looking at the revalver site this guy used the slate drums samples in this clip..

http://www.alienconnections.com/downloads/mp3/revalvermkii/marchhare_metisfinalprevocals.mp3


----------



## Blexican (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn those drums sound good!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are pretty good! I'd really dig these in a Kontakt VST.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 3, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> They're coming out with a new version 2.0 with cymbals and different sample sets based off "legendary" drum sounds (i.e. metallica's Black Album, Dream Theater...) and they'll be mapped to various drum samplers.



I'd be all over that.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 3, 2007)

too bad i can't pay that much right now.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Steven Slate Drums



Is there no samples of brass? No Hi-hats, or Cymbals?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Dec 3, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Is there no samples of brass? No Hi-hats, or Cymbals?



Version 2.0 will have cymbals.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 4, 2007)

Got this linky in my KRV Newsletter

rayzoon technologies


----------

